# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπολογιστές & Περιφερειακά > [Φορητός Η/Υ] Πρόβλημα με Samsung R540

## olorin

Γεια σας.Έχω ένα Samsung R540 το οποίο παρουσιάζει διάφορα σπαστικά φαινόμενα:

α) Όταν ανοίγει , αργεί να δώσει φως στην οθονη ενώ βγαζει τo ιχνος...μπορεί να μη φωτισει και καθόλου.

β)Πότε ανοίγει ,πότε όχι..Πατας το power button και δεν ανταποκρίνεται σωστα...

γ)Πότε φορίζει τη μπαταρία,πότε όχι...

Το άνοιξα και είδα ότι μέσα έναν NEC TOKIN 687 πυκνωτή...Τον αντικατέστησα με 2 smd 330 μF και 2 150 μF...Στην αρχήξ χωρίς τη μπαταρία, δούλευε κανονικά....Με την μπαταρία πάνω κάνειο τα ίδια....Τώρα την έχω αφήσει να φορτίσει να δω τι θα κάνει...

Έχετε καμια ιδεα τι του μπορεί να φταίει;;;Δεν ξέρω αν έκανα σωστα που έβαλα αυτούς τους πυκνωτες αλλά υπεθεσα ότι ο 687 είναι 680 μF άρα με αυτούς που εβαλα τον καλύποτω περίππου.

----------


## olorin

Any help?

----------

